# Advice needed on finding the top of the strut on Hymer B544



## Patsonline

Could anyone please help me find a way to access the top of the strut in a Hymer B544 I need to change my shock absorbers at the front as they are leaking and i cannot see anywhere under the bonnet to undo the strut. My Hymer is Built on a Fiat Ducato base vehicle with alko chassis.

Thank you in advance any help will be greatly appreciated.

Patsonline.


----------



## hogan

Left or Right hand drive
if left h d remove rh glove box cut 6 inch hole in the back of the glove box mounting
on the left side of vehicle remove fuse box

this is on a x 250


----------



## Patsonline

It is a left hand drive. and i have to do both sides. and it is on a fiat 2.5 td, could you please verify those instructions Hogan? 
Thanks


----------



## hogan

The top mountings are located between the cab bulk head and the engine firewall bulkhead. You have two options cut into the cab bulkhead as goldscmitt do. Or remove the complete dash. 3 to 4 hr job cutting in all day plus to remove dash.


----------



## Patsonline

WoW ok thanks again Hogan ... quite a difficult task then, I searched the forum already and couldn't find any postings from the past about how to tackle this job.


----------



## hogan

I would take a short holiday to waldurn and visit goldscmitt. They will do it in less than two hours. Plus you gat a holiday


----------



## Patsonline

Thanks for that advice Hogan ... unfortunately at this moment in time I don't have that option.Had my shocks been in better condition and it wasn't for the fact that i need them changed asap i would agree .... yes that would be a great idea.


----------



## Patsonline

hogan said:


> The top mountings are located between the cab bulk head and the engine firewall bulkhead. You have two options cut into the cab bulkhead as goldscmitt do. Or remove the complete dash. 3 to 4 hr job cutting in all day plus to remove dash.


Just to be certain when you mention .. 'between the cab bulk head and the engine firewall bulkhead' do you mean the wooden board the sits between the dashboard and the windscreen? I am wondering now if this could be removed entirely to access the mountings? or indeed does it have to be cut?


----------



## Patsonline

Just an update ... I had the work done by a local mechanic ... i also had the bottom left hand side ball joint changed ... it wasn't such a bad or expensive job to do after all ... I bought my own parts from a main dealer using my chassis number and his labour charge was just 100 euro. It passed the DOE test fine.


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker

Thanks for the update, it's always handy to know how difficult and expensive these types of jobs are.

Terry


----------



## hogan

Well done thanks for the update.


----------



## Patsonline

Thanks your self Hogan.


----------

